# 60 Hz vs 120 Hz vs 240 Hz



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

In the ads for TV's, there is a frequency specified, such as on this page. 

LED TVs : Televisions - Best Buy Canada

What does that mean, and can you see the difference?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would stick with a 120Hz TV as it will have a better refresh rate.

I personally don't buy 60Hz TVs but they are not that bad either.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

>> 60Hz vs. 120Hz vs. 240Hz vs. 480Hz - LCD Response Rate


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have 60Hz TVs and don't like anything else. My wife and I jokingly call 120Hz+ to be "Mexican Soap Opera Mode." and don't like the look one single bit.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> I have 60Hz TVs and don't like anything else. My wife and I jokingly call 120Hz+ to be "Mexican Soap Opera Mode." and don't like the look one single bit.


How it "looks" largely depends on the source material. This particularly comes into play with Blu-Ray content.


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

JimE said:


> >> 60Hz vs. 120Hz vs. 240Hz vs. 480Hz - LCD Response Rate


That is a good article, Jim. Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Further light on the subject + controversy. LG 55LM6700 HDTV Review- When 120 Hz Isn’t 120 Hz-Updated | HD Guru - Part 8281


----------

